# Tessa's puppy cut



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

We spend a lot of time outdoors in the summer - boating, swimming, walking, and just hanging out. Along with outside agility where the pecan trees are dropping their seeds and stick like velcro to her hair, and Tessa's new brother thinking her hair is a play toy...oh, and blowing coat....Tessa was getting constant baths and marathon grooming sessions.

I could deal with it. Tessa could not and it was beginning to affect our relationship. She's very sensitive and was starting to hide from me and being very cautious. Yesterday I had to lure her in the MBR with jerky just because I wanted them in there while I showered. She was sure it meant another bath. So yesterday she went in to the groomer.

I swore I wouldn't do it but I reminded myself that she doesn't look in the mirror and admire her beautiful coat, LOL!!! It was all me and she was miserable. Now that it's done I love it! I will probably let it grow out in the winter again but for summer, it's perfect for our lifestyle. 

Here is pre-puppy cut:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

And here is the puppy cut. You can see I had her eyebrows cut but left the rest of her face long


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Jan she looks so pretty in her new hair cut. Just want to pet her soft hair.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow they did a GREAT job. I love her new puppy cut, she looks adorable Jan.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awwww! Just remember it all grows back. If you find a way to keep the puppy teeth from causing crazy matting, let me know! I seriously used to brush Dora once a week. Now, I definitely can't do that!!! She turns into a ball about every 3 days. If only I could make her understand bittey face from Dash= an hour on the grooming table!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

She's beautiful and I'm sure will feel better this summer. What a great cut!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Jan,

She looks just beauuuuuutiful!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jan,

She looks beautiful. I love her cut.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Now that's a great cut!! If I knew Doc would turn out like that, I'd get him done! When he starts blowing coat, I probably won't care how he turns out as long as I don't have to deal with mats!!!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

She looks beautiful in her new cut... so soft and silky! How long is it?


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Awwwww she is still so cute. I loved her long coat it was sooo beautiful! I love that she still has her beard and moustach two of the things I love on the havanese. She must look extra adorable now when she sits with her legs out to the sides. My son was talking about how cute that was just the other day. She still looks so soft. I sure she feels the baby brother was worth it! I'm glad to hear that they are still having tons of fun.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Jan, the puppy cut looks great! And she still looks HAPPY! 

Ryan


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Debby, her cut is between 2-3 inches. So, it's definitely a "long" puppy cut.

Ryan, I think she is happier 

Anne, lol! She is still so soft and silky. I love her coat too but this will be sooo much nicer for summer. So do you mean like this? I wish my hips were this flexible! BTW Tucker does this too!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:hug: How cute! She looks great Jan!:hug:
Now Tessa can enjoy her summer too!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh what a great cut. Tessa looks beautiful


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Love her cut - the longer face and ears are perfect. And we call those flexible hips "froggy feet" in our house. I adore when they sit this way.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I bet it shows of her ticking a lot now too. Yes it's when her legs go straight out to the sides. We still find it amusing. How funny that Tucker does that as well. Mirabels always seem to go to the back. I was thinking of cutting Mirabel down for the summer as well. I may still do it as it will only continue to get hotter this time of year.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Jan,

You sound "guilty" and you shouldn't!! She looks GORGEOUS!  Really. You did the right thing. I feel guilty when Gucci boycotts the outdoors because its too hot for the Princess. lol, I start thinking..."I should really get over the full coat and cut her hair!", and then I feel guilty. lol

I love the look, your groomer did a GREAT job. I'll have to remember these pictures if I ever go that route.

Give the babies kisses from us!
Kara and Gucci (the MOP!)

PS...Here is the "mop" at her swimming lesson Sunday (before bath!) that I promised  I'll have to email you the others.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kara,

I love the Gucci swimming pictures. It makes me want to go swimming with her.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

she looks GREAT!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Jan- She looks adorable! I'm with you....I get Maddie in a longer puppy cut for the summer and let it grow out in the winter. She's much more comfortable, and I don't need to bathe and groom so often. Tessa looks happy!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Tessa looks GREAT. Your groomer did a great job hang on to her/him they are hard to find. You and Tessa should both enjoy the shorter style I know Lilly and I do.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Tessa looks like a puppy again! She reminds me a little of Jane's Lincoln.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

She looks adorable Jan! 
I agree with you.....when grooming gets in the way of your relationship with a dog it's time for a groomer. Nothing is worth breaking that bond.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Jan Tessa looks great! She still looks like a Hav, which is the main thing I don't care for when some are cut down.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Jan how is Tucker doing??? Any new pics of him!!! I am sure you are having alot of fun with them two!!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> Jan how is Tucker doing??? Any new pics of him!!! I am sure you are having alot of fun with them two!!!


He's adorable and growing like a weed! The two of them are inseparable and a constant source of amusement. I'll have to post some updated pictures soon.

Lisa, froggy feet - a perfect description. I do a "frog" position at Pilates but will never progress to that point, lol!

Anne, yes, I see some of her ticking now and love it!

Maryam, really? I was kinda thinking she still looked like an "adult" with her face hair still long? Oh well, puppy or adult she's still my baby 

Kara, no not really guilty, I just surprised myself at how willing I was to go this route, lol! And I must say I am so glad I did. My family loves it too. Gucci is adorable swimming; I wish I had my camera when Tessa went swimming last week! I'll look forward to more pics!

BTW, I sent my groomer to the myyuppypuppy site and she printed out the instructions. When I went to pick up Tessa i wanted more off her 'skirt' and she did it right then and there. She assures me that if there is anything I am unhappy with we will work together to get it right. She's wonderful and only charges $30!


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Another fantastic puppy cut! She looks great!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

That is one of the best puppy cuts I've seen! She looks gorgeous!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

WoW! $30?!?! What a deal for a great cut! That groomer is a keeper  She looks precious, have no regrets. Did I tell you I ended up trimming around Gucci's bum because we had a week there where it was a buttbath everyDAY (and no, they were not runny stools, but STUCK stools! UGH!) I got frustrated and picked up the scissors. lol

I had the swim pics on the forum gallery for about a nanosecond, crap..I need to email them. lol

(Is there a scatterbrained Summer syndrome I may be afflicted with?) hah.
Kara


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> WoW! $30?!?! What a deal for a great cut! That groomer is a keeper  She looks precious, have no regrets. Did I tell you I ended up trimming around Gucci's bum because we had a week there where it was a buttbath everyDAY (and no, they were not runny stools, but STUCK stools! UGH!) I got frustrated and picked up the scissors. lol
> 
> I had the swim pics on the forum gallery for about a nanosecond, crap..I need to email them. lol
> 
> ...


Oh, and look at that precious avatar!  Thanks for the pics, she is so beautiful!

And yes, we've had the stuck poops too. I mistakenly thought we'd be free and clear with the firm poops on the raw diet. nope....UGH! Now she's got a nice free fall back there but without the bull's eye look, lol!!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

michi715 said:


> That is one of the best puppy cuts I've seen! She looks gorgeous!


Oh, have I told you when I saw pics of your puppy I wondered what you were doing with Tucker? LOL!!! Seriously I saw Lina's pics of him on the Flickr gallery and thought it was Tucker for a nanosecond. We could have twins!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Jan,
Love Tessa's new puppy cut. She looks darling.
I know that most of you really prefer the full coat, but I actually like the look of a nice puppycut.
I just got Chico trimmed for the summer and will try to post a picture.

It is so much easier. I was starting to get lots of pain in my shoulder from the brushing.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I love the new Tessa look! She has great eyebrows, I would've cut them too! How is her coat holding up to Tucker's abuse?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Tessa looks great in her new cut. I'm kind of at that point with Kodi right now. Because of his allergies and scratching, he has lost lots of hair right around where his harness would cover. So, I'm thinking of having him cut so it all looks the same length. I know...it grows back.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

good buddy said:


> I love the new Tessa look! She has great eyebrows, I would've cut them too! How is her coat holding up to Tucker's abuse?


LOL, about as good as all coats hold up to puppy abuse...not very well  Apparently chewing and grabbing onto her coat and pulling is a major form of amusement.

But isn't it so worth it?! I could watch mine play all day. Good thing, since that is exactly what they do, lol!

I'd give up a "perfect" coat for this any day! :biggrin1:

Oh, and she had agility class this evening and for the first time I didn't have to come home and pick pecan seedlings out of her hair :whoo:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Tessa looks great in her new cut. I'm kind of at that point with Kodi right now. Because of his allergies and scratching, he has lost lots of hair right around where his harness would cover. So, I'm thinking of having him cut so it all looks the same length. I know...it grows back.


Michele, Thanks! Until now I would have encouraged anyone to go with a full coat. But I am LOVING her puppy cut. I did take Tessa twice. the first time I had the groomer trim nails, butt, and a little of her bangs. When I saw she had printed a copy of the instructions from the 'my yuppy puppy' site I knew she would try hard to please and I trusted her so I took her back for the final cut.

She is sooo soft I just want to bury my face in her hair


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

JanB said:


> LOL, about as good as all coats hold up to puppy abuse...not very well  Apparently chewing and grabbing onto her coat and pulling is a major form of amusement.
> 
> But isn't it so worth it?! I could watch mine play all day. Good thing, since that is exactly what they do, lol!


It IS worth it! They are so much fun to watch and I can tell they are both happy. If that means the coat takes some damage, I'm ok with that!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I've had Kodi shaved down before, so I am familiar with the whole thing. But, I just love watching him run with his hair flying. This week he hasn't been scratching too much, so maybe the allergies are calming down. 

As for the effects of puppy play on the coat. Well, Kodi used to have the most beautiful tail. It truly fit the standard of being a "plume", that is until Shelby came along. That's the first place she grabs him when they are playing RLH. I guess all that hair makes it an easy target. :biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Jan, she looks beautiful and very silky and soft! Your groomer did a nice job!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Michele, you are right; I do love the sway of the coat when they move and run especially. I will probably grow her out again in the winter because she really does have a beautiful coat. Maybe now that all the Spring blooming is over Kodi's itching will be better.

Jane, Thanks! So what do you think? Is Maryam right? Is Tessa a Lincoln look-alike? If so I will take it as a compliment


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jan,

Tessa's puppy cut is great and it's a long puppy cut so she still looks like herself. $30 for grooming and haircut is a super bargain. Your groomer is definitely a keeper.


----------



## Che's mom (Jun 12, 2008)

*Che's terrible puppy cut!! :-(*

My 9 month old Hav got a terrible puppy cut 5 months ago. Does the front hair ever grow back so he won't need a rubber band to keep his hair out of his eyes --- I don't think he can see at all through his hair the way it is now!!!

I think I'm sending a picture of him as an attachment ---- not sure, tho --- I'm new == have been admiring all your gorgeous pictures, but have been unable, so far to post mine :-(

Anyway, thanks!

Janet & Che


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Welcome Janet and Che - yes the hair grows but it does take a while. And these guy's hair is designed to cover their eyes so unless you always use something to hold it back it's likely to always flop over the eyes. 

Have you tried "going advanced" to post your photo? There's a "manage attachments" button and you can upload photos there. If that doesn't work for you, try opening a free account at Flickr or Photobucket and then you can use that landscape image button to post the link to the photo and it should show up in your post. Can't wait to see your furbaby.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

JanB said:


> Jane, Thanks! So what do you think? Is Maryam right? Is Tessa a Lincoln look-alike? If so I will take it as a compliment


I do think Tessa and Lincoln look very similar if you look at their faces and fronts! Except Tessa has a pretty girl face and Lincoln has more of a tough boy face :biggrin1: They both have the white signature eyebrows and muzzle. I love black and whites!

How big is Tessa?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, Jan. Tessa looks GREAT ! She's lovely and her new look is really nice. I love it. Can't beat $30, especially for a great cut and with a groomer who actually LISTENS!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Jane said:


> I do think Tessa and Lincoln look very similar if you look at their faces and fronts! Except Tessa has a pretty girl face and Lincoln has more of a tough boy face :biggrin1: They both have the white signature eyebrows and muzzle. I love black and whites!
> 
> How big is Tessa?


Jane, I love the B&Ws too - it's so striking. Her white is so bright and vivid and the same with the black, it's such a beautiful contrast. And the eyebrows are always adorable. My breeder told me Tessa was her first puppy to keep the eyebrows! I just KNEW she was special 

Although I love the B&W I now have a newfound love for the redheads too, lol!

Tessa was 13# last time she weighed in. No lightweight, lol! I think she is just perfect in every way 

She's been staring at me all day. She probably always stared at me, I just didn't know it. Another reason to love her puppy cut! She'll cuddle up next to me and stare at me intensely with her eyes full of love. And I melt.

Tucker - well he doesn't sit still long enough to stare, lol!


----------



## SUZIEQ637 (Apr 3, 2008)

*blowing Coat?????????*

I am learning something new everyday about havanese. Gracie is 7 months old and a delight. I have never heard or read the term blowing coat. Can someone please enlighten me?

I love the puppy cut!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

*I like puppy cuts*

JanB

You were lucky to get that cute puppy cut for $30.

The same grooming here is $58. plus tip.

(Silly me, I've had dogs groomed for many years and just recently realized that it is customary to tip the groomer. I usually had the owner of the grooming salon do the grooming and didn't tip.) I just started using a new groomer and have to tip $10. on top of the $58.
Do you guys tip the groomer?

It gets expensive with 2 Havs. I really should try to learn myself.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

irnfit said:


> I've had Kodi shaved down before, so I am familiar with the whole thing. But, I just love watching him run with his hair flying. This week he hasn't been scratching too much, so maybe the allergies are calming down.


What you're having with Kodi sounds alot like what I'm seeing with Rufus. He's scratched a couple patches so badly that the hair is broken down to about an inch long! One spot is right on the back of his head. The hair is longer in the front and when the wind blows he looks like he has a bad comb-over! I'll be talking to vet for her ideas on Monday since Shamouti has an appointment for puppy shots. I think a bit more and more about a summer cut and a fresh start for Rufus' coat. Shamouti is making a mess out of his tail too. I found a chunk of long tail hairs today.



SUZIEQ637 said:


> I am learning something new everyday about havanese. Gracie is 7 months old and a delight. I have never heard or read the term blowing coat. Can someone please enlighten me?
> 
> I love the puppy cut!


Blowing coat is when the puppy coat is changing to their adult coat. Since these dogs don't shed, the dropped hairs tangle and make mats in the coat. You have to be extra vigilant about combing through the coat all the way through to the skin daily and sometimes more than once a day! If you're keeping your dog in a shorter cut it should pose much of a problem! At seven months she likely hasn't started yet, they generally begin closer to a year and sometimes 10 months.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

SuzieQ- Welcome to the forum. Christy's right - if you really keep up on the combing (not just brushing) you'll get through the coat blowing stage just fine. Don't let it get away from you even for a day or you'll end up with mats that are horrible. I swear by the Greyhound wide tooth comb that's just 4.5-inches long. But I don't have a bigger Havanese. If I did, I'd go for the bigger comb. If you just can't manage, find a great groomer and ask them for a longer puppy cut, leaving the head and ears alone.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

luv2havs said:


> JanB
> 
> You were lucky to get that cute puppy cut for $30.
> 
> ...


Yes, Nan, I tip at least 20% for my great groomer and I may tip more since she is so reasonable and accomodating.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I didn't tip the first time since we were boarding and I had not asked the groomer to groom (which shocked me that she did it and then put her hand out). But she is good, so I did tip her last time and will continue to. She is getting ready to keep both my babies for a week and it will cost a small vacation on top of the one we are taking to the beach. She is $20 a day for each dog plus a grooming of $30-50 depending on what I have her do to Jackson. I will tip for the grooming only.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Omg, Kathy, isn't that crazy?!! Are you in a big city? The costs for boarding and grooming in Montreal are very high too, not so much out in the suburbs. If we hadn't just found someone to care for our two while we go away in Aug., then we would have also had to pay a mini vacation just for their care.

My groomer only does their nails now, sometimes trims the paws and pads, so I don't tip. She fully groomed Ricky twice and Sammy once, over a year ago, and I did give her $5 I think it was. Nothing huge, like that $10 for each, Nan! Wow. 
Yup, I found it is definitely worth it for me to groom my dogs myself, but I have some time, a grooming table and the tools for it so that helps.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Adorable!

Was the groomer by chance closer to Indy?? Winston got a bad hair cut for a lot more up here in Noblesville and I gave her yuppy puppy's instructions the day before. It was awful. I would be willing to drive a little for that cut!!

eace:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Kathy, My agility instructor charges $20/day for boarding; not sure if there is a price break for 2 dogs. My DD and I leave for NYC in 10 days and they will need to spend some time there so I will find out soon. However, my breeder will keep them for free! But it's a 2 1/2 hr drive one way and they work outside of the home during the day so not worth it for the non-consecutive couple days DH will have to take them in.

Trish, thanks! She's local so that would mean a 4 1/2 hr drive for you!


----------



## cloud711 (Oct 31, 2012)

*WOW!*

That is a very nice cut! I'm still mad at the person who did Bleyk's last cut, so I've been collecting pics and information so that his next cut will not be as trumatizing for me. :nono::nono:


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

She looks great!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Goodness-I just realized how old this thread is! I saw Cicero and (????)...


----------

